# Custom Ringtones in windows mobile 10 build 10512



## blueboysin (Sep 5, 2015)

Help me? how to add any custom ringtones or song?


----------



## bevoc (Sep 5, 2015)

copy your audio files to ringtone folder, or download the windows phone desktop app and do it from there


----------



## 12345ngocanh (Sep 9, 2015)

In Store "Ringtone Maker 8.1"


----------

